Ask HN: Do you know any mainstream web site/service hosted solely on IPv6? - Darkstryder
======
moviuro
Even among the top websites, there are a _lot_ of them that don't even do dual
stack. Let alone IPv6 only. (e.g. Twitter)

Also, only using IPv6 is cutting out 75% of the world population, according to
Google.
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

However, public-facing dual stack but internal IPv6 only is done at e.g.
Facebook IIRC (see [https://code.fb.com/?s=ipv6](https://code.fb.com/?s=ipv6))

